# Outgoing hedgies



## calexica (Mar 29, 2009)

So I started thinking - we see a lot of posts on here regarding shy hedgies, the ones that are just getting socialized while they adjust to new homes. It's all perfectly natural and normal, and I realize that all hedgies are going to be shy to a certain degree through mother nature. But I was wondering, how many of you own hedgies that seem to be a bit on the bolder, braver side? We rarely hear those stories. Lots seem to think hedgies are so seclusive but I have found that to be a tad misleading.

Mine, for example, really seems to come out of her shell, so to speak. When I first got her she was real shy. But now, as long as she is with me she doesn't seem afraid of new scents and surroundings. She loves to explore and will chirp the whole time. I have to watch her carefully because she's so bold. And one time a dog came up to her while she was in her traveling carrier (I was holding it) and I got a bit worried. It wasn't a situation I expected. But instead of hiding, she curiously sniffed the dog back, pushing her nose against the screen. The dog was doing the same and she didn't back down. If it wasn't for the very thin vent screen they would have been touching, and this dog's nose was bigger than her whole face. She wasn't scared in the least. Luckily, the dog did not react in a negative manner. And when she meets a new person she adjusts to them rather quickly - but not until the whole smelling ritual (as I call it) is complete.

Loud sounds (they happen rarely, and are out of my control) they never startle her. New places are just exciting, something new to sniff.

Mine also seems to be incredibly food driven. She loves food so much she cracks me up. I can't even boil eggs for myself without her thinking it is for her. I think this has helped her become a bit outgoing. She expects the new people she meets to give her food. She explores because she's looking for food (I will sometimes hide a cricket in her safe play area). She'll come out of her igloo and stare at me for food. She eats plenty, but I just think it is funny how brave she's become. It is like she has no idea how small she is. I do feel very lucky to have her, but surely there are a lot of other hedgies out there that act the same?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's not quite so into exploring, she's pretty content to just sit and cuddle, or sleep. But I've also been amazed by how friendly and laid-back she is with new people/places. I've taken her to places like my old high school, and to my dentist (this morning! :lol: ) and it never fazes her. She just starts sniffing as soon as she's out of her carrier, wondering where the heck her mommy brought her this time, lol. New people don't bug her at all either, I've handed her over to people she's never seen before (I was careful to make sure they could hold her correctly, wouldn't drop her) and she doesn't even raise a quill. She'll let anyone pet her too, so long as they don't try to touch her belly, like my dad does (she gets so mad at him, huffing away!).


----------



## Paradox (May 4, 2009)

The first day i got my little fuzi, the immediately unrolled and was walking around in my hands, i got home, and she ran up to my Labrador, and started sniffing her, i think she was going to bite my giant dog :shock:, but she's very outgoing, she's never shy, but i was mistaking grumpy from shy, because she doesnt like being woken up


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

one of my hedgies is totally fearless and nothing bothers him - he was like it on the way home in the car - running around his carry box sniffing through the top - no problems settling in - he only huffed when he started quilling and he did have a bit of a bad time of it as his skin went very dry and flaky so he must have been uncomfortably bless him but once he got better he was back to himself - even when you wake him up - he huffs at you for the sake of huffling I think - he huffs but stands up on his feet and stretches up for you to put your hands underneath him properly to pick him up better - only really sudden movements case him to flinch a little but he is pretty much out of it straight away and away to go - I hardly have ever seen him ball up completely - he even sleeps pretty much curled up on his side - he will let you sit him up and hold one paw at a time to examine his nails and will come running up to you when he is up and sees you come to the front of his cage - hes nuts but such a little sweetie boy


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I sometimes take Coraline to school with me, there is a play area that she enjoys running around, she has no problem when people pet her or anything, I was letting her run around today and there were two guys near by watching, Coraline ran right up to then and started crawling across their feet. xD


----------



## lalaith (Sep 1, 2008)

Charlie for some reason seems to love the sound of the vacuum! When I'm vacuuming the apartment, he wakes up and starts nosing around like a maniac! No huffing or bristling, just those little curious squeeks. He even tries to climb up the side of the cage to see what's going on, and he NEVER climbs!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Brillo is my little explorer. I just got him last Friday and I have only seen him in a ball once and that is when I put him on his back to hold him lol. I have found out that he is both a climber and a digger (lucky me) so I have to keep a very close eye on him. 

Brillo lets just about anyone hold him and has no problem running headlong across the living room to explore somewhere he shouldn't be.


----------

